# What happened to ALL CAPS?



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Was Typing Entirely In All Caps Turned Off Recently?

Note how all the words are capitalized above...


----------



## Piratecat (May 25, 2007)

Huh. SHOULDN'T HAVE been.

No, it works. If a message is ALL caps, though, it fixes it; shouting is annoying.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 25, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If a message is ALL caps, though, it fixes it; shouting is annoying.




WHAT DID YOU SAY? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

So I'll just havE TO BUILD UP A CRESCENDO!


----------



## Michael Morris (May 25, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Huh. SHOULDN'T HAVE been.
> 
> No, it works. If a message is ALL caps, though, it fixes it; shouting is annoying.



 Actually, that filter only applies to the titles.  It is possible to do the message itself in all caps.  It's also possible to ban offending users (just say'n)


----------



## Kastil (May 26, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Actually, that filter only applies to the titles.  It is possible to do the message itself in all caps.  It's also possible to ban offending users (just say'n)



Why you got to be like that, homey?


----------



## Nifft (May 26, 2007)

How about ALL CAPS usernames? Can we ban them too?

Thanks, -- N

PS: Especially BOZ, BSF and IUH. Those aren't even people -- they're government agencies!


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2007)

NIFFT said:
			
		

> How about ALL CAPS usernames? Can we ban them too?



Please -- tell me more! 

_(whistles casually)_


----------



## Nifft (May 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Please -- tell me more!
> 
> _(whistles casually)_



 felines are the cruelest animals.






, -- n

ps: how do i change it back? thanks, -- n


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2007)

Err - change what back, he asked innocently?


----------



## Nifft (May 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Err - change what back, he asked innocently?




Foolish me, looking for some kind of "bank" option where I could buy ... things ... with fake money.

Thanks, -- N


----------

